# Screaming Beans



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Just been given a bag of Screaming Beans Origin Ethiopia Sidamuth, Guji Oromia region beans. brought in from Amsterdam, a very fruity and unusual flavour, just had my first cappucinno using them. Has anyone else tried them?

Paul


----------

